# Hackintosh on HP and custom PC



## PoptartBoi (Sep 6, 2016)

I got a HP 8540P and custom built AMD Pc I want to install mac on one of them.




HP Specs:
4GB ram
Core I7 2.6GHZ
Nvidia graphics


Custom PC(Duel boot):
16GB Ram
AMD Phenom 2 3GHZ
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
Geforce GT 710
Running windows 10 Pro 64 bit


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 6, 2016)

All the information you need in that regard: http://www.tonymacx86.com/

The HP should work fine, well as long as the motherboard doesn't use any weird parts. The AMD one will need a modded kernel to run OSX though.


----------



## xvi (Sep 6, 2016)

Between the two, the HP is going to be the easiest by far. We don't generally do much in the way of hackintosh work here (might even be against the forum ToS, I'm not sure), but I'd definitely check out TonyMacx86

http://www.tonymacx86.com/

(Edit: 5DVX0130 beat me to it. Forgot to hit send on my post last night.)


----------

